# صلاة



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*صلاة*​*ياربى يسوع المسيح املأ قلبى بحبك وايمانك بالهذيذ فى وصياك وأحكامك .. أعطينى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء، حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم ويجدون نعمة فى عينى.ياربى ثبتنى فى ايمانك واظهر ارادتك مع عبدك وأهدنى إلى ملكوتك.*
*يا ربنا يسوع المسيح يا تمام الحق اضىء فى عقولنا وقلوبنا صدقك كمثل هواك لنعرف كيف نسلك فى سبيلك. لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين.*​


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

*امين 
لك ياابانا كل المجد والكرامة ​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

انها بالفعل صلاة رائع ارجو يا سيدي يسوع ان تحافظ علي هدؤي وان اعيش معك في تقوة وايمان ثابت ربنا يبارك عملك يا فراشة


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

امين 

صلاه رائعه ربنا يبارك حياتك

يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



استفانوس قال:


> *امين ​*
> 
> *لك ياابانا كل المجد والكرامة *​




آمين لك كل المجد يا ربى يسوع

ميرسى جدآ يا استفانوس 

و الرب يبارك حياتك



:new5:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



MarMar2004 قال:


> انها بالفعل صلاة رائع ارجو يا سيدي يسوع ان تحافظ علي هدؤي وان اعيش معك في تقوة وايمان ثابت ربنا يبارك عملك يا فراشة



آمين 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى 

ميرسى ليكى :flowers:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> امين​
> 
> صلاه رائعه ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...




و يباركك حبيبتى :flowers:​


----------



## nonaa (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

امين 
شكرا يا فراشه


----------



## totty (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن

فى اسم يسوع

ميرسى فراشه

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## اسامه فوزي (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*

*أمين*​* 
أسمع وأستجب يا رب بشفاعه قدسيك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



nonaa قال:


> امين
> شكرا يا فراشه



العفو يا نونا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



totty قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> فى اسم يسوع
> ...




ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى :new5:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة*



اسامه فوزي قال:


> *أمين*​
> 
> *أسمع وأستجب يا رب بشفاعه قدسيك​​​​*​




آمين

ميرسى يا اسامة

الرب يباركك :new5:​


----------

